# My 26G bow front Marine



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I started off with the stand p ) it was a great deal $50 for a pine bow front stand. I then went to my lfs and picked up a Fluval rimless 26g all in one kit, My lfs took the fluval filter back and gave me credit, that I used to buy a AC power head instead.

Got My live rock from a forum member ( thanks Anthony ), and bought a bag of caribe sea oolite live sand. (never again) cycled the tank for 3 weeks and got bored ended up buying a single clown fish.

then added a few hermit crabs, some snails and a Hydor slim skim nano, 2 days ago added a buddy for the clown.

The slim skim ended up interfering with the canopy so I ended up taking it off, You can see my ghetto light set up. Planning on adding this Vertex from JL.

My pepermint shrimp was eaten by some one , I am thinking one of the hermit crabs !

A few pics from wifey's Iphone !


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great thus far. Makes me wish I didn't sell my 26g bowfront.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Good start. Your pepermint may still be in there hiding. We seldom see ours.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Haha, money pit and your are just starting with the help of forum and CL. 

It was a $13,000 pit for me the first year when I started! I never even spent that much on a car up to 4 years ago.

It will be a test of patience as well for at least a few months  Enjoy while you are at it - looking good.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine are still major money pits. I have a hard time convincing myself to spend over $50 at a time at the supermarket, yet drop double, triple, quadruple that on my reef tanks on a regular basis. 

Amongst my reefer friends, we say that "crack is cheaper" when it comes to addictions to indulge in.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Looks great thus far. Makes me wish I didn't sell my 26g bowfront.


lol i was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> lol i was just thinking the same thing!


probably has you looking at that 46 thinking how that would look eh? lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> probably has you looking at that 46 thinking how that would look eh? lol


i was just doing the math to see what the LR would cost me! lol


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

It's been a few day's and I was back to see my "crack dealer" you know who you are lol. There are some really great people especially when you move out of basic fish keeping and into specialty like marine. I have gotten a lot of good advice and wicked deals on stuff so far and one day hope to pass it on !

Any way I added this toad stool and a few larger snails as my hermits took out one of the smaller snails.

The toad stool came on a large piece of nicely coralined rock. and I ended up rescaping a few times but am still not happy ! I think I may have too much rock for the display ? 
Crappy samsung phone pics !

















I got tired of waiting for my vertex light to come in so I picked up this 18"-24" marine land double bright led, It was better than the oem 15w T8 florescent canopy light which I ghetto'ed under a shelf and put on a timer.

Plan is to use this double bright on a 10G tank I have later when I Find a proper light fixture for this tank!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought this guy was a gonner, I had found his empty carcass on the sand bed and hadn't seen him for a week, I guess he had molted and decided to come out while I was sitting at the computer. I love where this tank is 3 feet away from the computer.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

*I love Pay PAl*

So I went on a Pay Pal shopping spree, I got a new to me lightly used AquaticLife 24" 4x 24w T5 HO with LED night light. Very bling light comes with built in timer, several different cycles. I got a very nice deal from a fellow reefer in Victoria.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Christmas day update !

New fish: Wheeler's Prawn Gobie, Bi Colored Blennie and Blue Green Chromis.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm trying my hand at sw in a 26 bf as well, going to be asking a lot of questions soon.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Night shots !


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

So I've added a GBTA and removed my smaller fish to my Biocube 14 , The only fish in this tank is now this Saddle back, i think Ill keep it this way and try and find an interesting Nem for the bottom left corner!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Here you can see these "Best pals"


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Did some hardware modifications ! Purchased some black chain and stainless eye bolts so I could suspend the light fixture over the tank, this allowed me to add a Huge HOB skimmer, but I found it too noisy for my Living room so I have removed it. Running skimmer-less for now ! just changing 4 gallons of water a week, I make my water in a 10G cooler I add the salt and prime and let it mix with a AC30 powerhead for 24-48 hours !


----------

